# Can polymer frames be modified?



## Mulehead (Jan 7, 2008)

Can the corners of the grip on a polymer frame, i.e. Glock be rounded off without compromising the frame or finish?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

They sure can, and no problems generally result. You can even go further than just rounding edges if you want, just don't cut into any area that supports the slide rails.

Attached is a pic of my Glock 23 with substantial frame mods, including a grip reduction.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Everything on a plastic framed gun can be modified just like their metal cousins. Bowie Tactical Concepts specializes in these mods http://www.bowietacticalconcepts.com/index.html


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I may do this.
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/GunTech/NewsletterArchive.aspx?p=0&t=1&i=381


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Robar and many companies alter frames. There was one at the Houston gunshow I went to 2 weeks ago..

Just have someone do it who knows what they are doing...

Go here:

http://www.robarguns.com/glock.htm


----------



## Mulehead (Jan 7, 2008)

OUTSTANDING!:smt1099 Thanks gentlemen! I'm now more confident about purchasing a G26 and making it fit my hand better. The information and encouragement I've seen on this forum is indescribable. Thanks again!:smt023


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

anyone know how much robar's work costs ? for stippling/grip reduction on the glock 26? is turnaround time really long ?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.robarguns.com/PriceListNov07.pdf


----------



## tc2 (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know if this will go through to the right thread, so please bear with me. I was interested in Glock frame reduction and stippling and tried it on my 27. It took about 3 hours I went slow and took my time and the results are amazing. You can surf the net and find good how to sites.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

TC2, post some photos please, and tell us what materials you used.


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

I know, old thread, but...epoxy, dremel, belt sander and spray on truck bed liner...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Good job!

Looks better that some of the "professional" modifications I've seen...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Good job!
> 
> Looks better that some of the "professional" modifications I've seen...


Yes indeed


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks...1st try...removed finger humps too, because my fingers rested on top of them.

Next time I'll do a better job as with the truck bed liner, less is better.

4 coats on the backstrap, 1 on the frontstrap.

..................................................................

Rust never sleeps. Neil Young


----------

